# The 37th Annual U.S. Amateur Winemaking Competition Results are in



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2010)

Well the results are in and you just never know what's going to happen. This competition was in LA. My Ice wine with Chocolate got an honorable mention and the plain Ice Wine was a Gold Medal winner. Another competition the chocolate took first and the plain took second place.
It will be interesting to see what the next competition brings.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats on the medal! Just goes to show you the results can vary so much.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 24, 2010)

i applaud people who enter contests like this...but do a google on a well known study that the California wine people refused to publish for 4-5 yrs but finally relented upon...google this:

How Reliable are Wine Judges? Not at all!
January 27, 2009, by Karl Storchmann (Journal of Wine Economics)

in my view...as limited as it is...wine judges are like movie reviewers....what they love and like...you *may* agree with...then again how many times have you seen them diss a movie that you LOVED?

in the end..it is YOU that must love your wine...no one else....
...n o b o d y!!!!!!! 

wine makers like everyone must be comfortable in their own skin..believe in themselves in what they are doing...and not just in wine...in every aspect of our lives

making your own wine or any product means you are independent minded...to a degree self sufficient....it is a sign of your personality.....

i could go on and on...but read that study..and see for yourself...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks and Congratulations also go to pawinedude but I'll wait until he see's the results to report anything.


----------



## PAwinedude (Nov 25, 2010)

Well,

Two Bronze and Two Honorable Mentions....

Valpolicella - Bronze 
Sangiovese - Bronze 
CRP - Honorable Mention (This was First Place in another competition)
Unoaked Chardonnay - Honorable Mention

I sent five, but one broke in transit. I wanted to compete in this competition because an overwhelming majority of entrants are from CA. .its always good to see east coast guys in the mix. 

These were all 2009 wines....which I hope will get even better in the future. This contest was easy and inexpensive to enter (only 7 bucks per entry).

Congrats to Dan........


----------



## Julie (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Julie, as mentioned above it did not cost a lot to enter and hopefully next year we can get more from this forum to enter. I look forward to receiving the comments back from the judges.


----------



## rodo (Nov 25, 2010)

Congratulations Dan, of coarse you already know that's Jeannies favorite.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 25, 2010)

Way to go you guys. Judging is subjective but at least it gives you a clue as to how the wine compares with others being made. To me it never hurts to get some input.


----------



## ptdreamcoast (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool, wish I knew about it sooner


----------

